# Erlebe World of Warcraft neu durch "Werbt einen Freund!"



## Adorea (1. Dezember 2013)

_Guten Tag liebe World of Warcraft Community,
jeder der World of Warcraft gerne wieder anfangen möchte zu spielen oder sogar ganz "neu anfangen" möchte, sollte sich diesen Thread mit Herz und Seele durchlesen  
Leute die schon aktiv spielen, sind in diesem Thread nicht richtig.

Nundenn, ich denke mal, dass die Überschrift schon alles vorweg genommen hat und Ihr wisst, worüber mein Thread geschrieben wird. Genau, um das erst kürzlich "erneuerte" Programm "Werbt einen Freund". Dennoch werde ich euch alles ausführlich schildern und schreiben.

Lassen wir mal die Einleitung in ruhe und wenden wir uns dem Hauptteil zu ^^
_
*Auf folgende Punkte werde ich eingehen:*

*
Warum Werbt einen Freund?
Was bringt mir das?
Was bringt "dir" das?
Was biete ich dir?
Das solltest du mitbringen/haben.
*
*1. Warum Werbt einen Freund?*

_Dies hat bei mir verschiedene Gründe, zum einen mag ich es, mit anderen Leuten zu Kommunizieren, andernseits mag ich es mit Ihnen zusammenzuspielen und neue Dinge auszuprobieren. Werbt einen Freund bietet mir die Möglichkeit, neuen Spielern weiterzuhelfen oder falls es "alte" World of Warcraft Spieler sind, sogar über Dinge zu reden, die es heute nicht mehr in WoW gibt, oder "gestylt" worden sind. Ich selber spiele schon seit Classic und bringe Erfahrung mit. Aus diesem Grunde kann ich "Neuen" Spielern die Welt von World of Warcraft näher bringen und Ihnen helfen, richtig zu spielen und allgemeine Funktionen in WoW kennenzulernen._

*2. Was bringt "mir" WEF?*

_Wie schon oben geschildert vorallem mehr spielspaß und die Möglichkeiten neuen Spielern die Welt von World of Warcraft zu zeigen bzw. mit "Alten" Kompanen zu spielen 
Theoretisch könnte ich jetzt auch sagen ich mache dies nur weil ich dann 1 Monat kostenlose Spielzeit bekomme aber dem ich überhaupt nicht so. Auch auf das neue Werbt einen Freund Mount bin ich nicht scharf, so wie manche es sind. Es wäre natürlich schön, wenn man nach 1 Monat vielleicht eine Gamecard kaufen kann aber mir ist vorallem wichtig, zusammen zu spielen und vielleicht ein paar Charaktere hoch zu leveln._

*3. Was bringt "dir" WEF?*

_Falls du ein neuer Spieler in der Welt von World of Warcraft bist, bin ich da, um dir die Allgemeinen Funktionen im Spiel beizubringen. Außerdem kann ich dir sehr viel Spielspaß geben, die du so nicht so einfach alleine von anfang an haben wirst. Natürlich kann ich dir immer Gold geben, dir durch Berufe Taschen bzw. Rüstung herstellen und sogar auf fast jedem Deutschen Server einen Charakter von mir vorweisen. Aber das sollte "dir" nicht so wichtig sein. Du brauchst keine Angst haben, irgentwann einmal alleine dazustehen. Ich helfe dir natürlich mit dem was ich nur kann . Falls du Fragen hast, kann ich sie dir gerne Beantworten und vieles mehr...!
Aber halt, falls du ein "ehemaliger" World of Warcraft Spieler bist, der seinen Account gelöscht hat, bist du auch gerne gesehen, wieder neu einzusteigen. Ich brauch dir theoretisch eingentlich nicht mehr viel helfen, jedoch kann ich dir neue Funktionen im Spiel zeigen/sagen, die sich geändert haben. Und ich kann dich wieder etwas in das Spiel einführen_.

*4. Was biete ich "dir"?*

_Das meiste habe ich oben schon gesagt, aber zur Übersichtlichkeit liste ich es nochmal auf.

*
Sehr viel Spielspaß und Lust/Laune
Beantworte dir viele Fragen gerne
Startkapital an Gold (Auch im Verlaufe des Levelns)
Rüstung usw.
Falls wir uns beide sehr gut verstehen, gibt es am Ende des Monats eine Gamecard von mir
Einführung ins Spiel
Fast jeder Server / lang kennende Gilden
Einen Teamspeak³ Server sowie Skype
Und vieles mehr!
*
*Was solltest du mitbringen/haben?*

*
Mindestens 16 Jahre oder älter
Die Erweiterungen bis mindestens Cataclysm nach dem Abschluss von WEF kaufen
Teamspeak³ oder Skype ---> Headset mit Mikrofon
Lust/Laune und Spaß am spielen ^^
Mindestens alle 2 Tage online sein 
*
Ich hoffe ich konnte euch etwas über mich und dem Programm "Werbt einen Freund" sagen und hoffe somit auch, dass jemand Interesse daran hat, mit mir zusammenzuspielen und einige Charaktere zu leveln.

Falls Ihr Interesse habt, so meldet euch hier oder meldet euch auf Skype oder meiner E-Mail.

*Skype:* blackmountmc
*E-Mail:* kevin@vanion.eu

*Mit freundlichem Gruß,
Adorea alias Kevin*_


----------



## Adorea (4. Dezember 2013)

Angebot ist immer noch aktuell  Nutzt die chance!


----------

